# Dumog (Grappling) Info.?



## Seigi (Aug 27, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone can give me any good sources for Filipino Dumog (Grappling) Books, Videos, Websites, etc...

I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank-you in advance.

Peace & Harmonay Always,

Enoch T. Carlton


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

I recently purchased the book _Haribon Dumog_ by D. Rutano but haven't looked at it in detail yet. You might also look to JKD resources for info. on dumog.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 25, 2002)

hello,

if you have not seen this article before, check Joe Maffei's article on dumog from the now defunct FULL CONTACT magazine:

http://www.homestead.com/prosites-jmjkd/dumog.html

paul vunak has a video out on dumog in his pfs streetfighting series.

dan inosanto also has some dumog, with and without stick (stickgrappling), in his 3rd series.

i believe rick tucci in his 8 vid set on the FMA probably would have some dumog in it also.

there may be more sources, these are off the top of my head.

HTH


----------



## Seigi (Nov 26, 2002)

Wow, Great Information, Thnak-you!

I Have the Vunak Video, But it address standing dumog or "Choke points" of the body.

I will check out these sources.

Thanks again

Peace


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 26, 2002)

Gat Puno Abon Baet has a book on "Harimaw Buno - the art of Filipino Wrestling"  

Harimaw Buno (The Art of Filipino Wrestling) 
by Gat Puno Abon "Garimot" Baet
Copyrights 2001 
5"X 8" 191 pages with more than 200 photographs


This is the first book written in Filipino Art of Wrestling (Hairmaw Buno). Covering historical background of Filipino art and culture and also The Harimaw Buno theory and practice. Learn the easy step by step techniques of Filipino Groundfighting techniques without the use of weapons.


you can find it here http://www.garimot.com/harimaw_buno_the_book.shtml


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 2, 2002)

*oops* i forgot i also have archived on my site:  http://stickgrappler.tripod.com

an article on dumog by GT Gaje

http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/fma/gajedumog.html

also, check out these 2 archived threads for dumog applications:

http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/ug/ausdumog1.html

http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/ug/ausdumog2.html

HTH


----------

